# Concrete Donuts



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I never heard of these until recently, but I guess a lot of people put concrete donuts around their sprinkler heads. Do you guys use them? Do they really help?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Why? Just use funny pipe. My neighbor drives over my sprinkler heads all the time. When they remodeled their back yard, the construction trucks drove on them weekly for over a month with no issues.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

bernstem said:


> Why? Just use funny pipe. My neighbor drives over my sprinkler heads all the time. When they remodeled their back yard, the construction trucks drove on them weekly for over a month with no issues.


That's pretty much what I needed to know. I am planning swing pipes so I shouldn't need them then.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I feel like they would just attract unnecessary attention.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

My neighbor has them, pretty ugly and significantly bigger footprint then just a sprinkler head. Probably 5-6x.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I use these in my front yard.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I would prefer the "out-of-sight" method unless there is a specific reason to reinforce the area around the head or prevent grass ingress into a head. For example, if you were running impact rotors instead of a typical geared-rotor, you might want to prevent a warm season grass from toying with the head.


----------



## kwo7736 (12 mo ago)

I considered them but ended up getting one of those "head cutters" that digs out a donut of sod around the head to a few inches deep. Less obvious although you need to check them occasionally for retained leaves and lawn debris.


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

I use them for all of my heads, even hardscape areas (to keep the rocks out and from wedging under the popups). I know that a lot of it comes from growing up with my dad having them on all the heads in our St. Augustine yard and doing what he could to keep the St Aug from choking out the fixed flush heads.

Now with my current Bermuda lawn, I had to spend many weekends discovering/uncovering/tracing/digging-out all the heads in my system when I bought this house, as the prior two owners never ran the irrigation. I put the round donuts on everything once I found them to keep them exposed. I have an attachment for my trimmer's power head that is made to cut around the standard round donuts, so keeping them tidy is easy- I always sucked at trying to take the string trimmer and go around them without butchering the grass. They make a smaller 3.75" one that goes around just the heads, but for personal reasons I like donuts.


----------

